# Incompetent Cervix: Bit of support



## LuluBee

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry I don't know if this is the most appropriate place to post this. But i've tried to find a support site for people with an incompetent cervix and they're all so full of sad news that it just scares me too much.

I'm 23 weeks pregnant and after lots of scans was diagnosed with an incompetent cervix at 21 weeks and given a stitch, although by that point the back of my cervix had more or less disappeared and I only had 8mm left at the front. I have been signed off work for the rest of the pregnancy and told to rest up. I just wondered if any of you had experience of cervical stitches and could give me any idea of what to expect? Thanks xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey,

Sorry to hear that you've had a bit of a scare at your scan... I know it must be terrifying to learn that something is not quite right - what ever that is..

I'm afraid I don't know much about CI, but I did find this website that seems to be quite good and informative. Looks like it is very positive that they discovered your cervical weakness when they did and were able to have the stitch fitted...

Are you being monitored regularly now to ensure that the stitch stays in place and all progresses well?

I do wish you all the best for the future - sending you sticky dust for your bubba :dust: and best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy - all 116 days of it! :D

:hugs:


----------



## redberry3

:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

hi i have an incompetant cervix though with me it wasnt diax till i was 3 cm dialated at 22 weeks, i had the stitch in and it was still in place when Ellen mad eher appearance 2 weeks later cos i had lost my waters. Despite her early arrival at 24 weeks she has sone great and now we are worrying about things that normal parents worry about (sorry hate that phrase but you all know what i mean!) like which school, which nursery, potty training etc.
Check out the BLISS website and look for the website there are loads of women on there that have been where you are and have good tales to tell, one is a good freind of mine who after a 24 weeker has just delivered a healthy term baby due in part to the stitch she had.


----------



## mumto3boys

I havent had that sort of trouble, but hope all goes well xxxxx


----------



## LaserBump

I was diagnosed with a short cervix at 22 weeks pregnant which was a bit of a scare. I think i was too late for the stitch as they didnt offer it to me. I just kept having regular scans and at 28 weeks was prescribed progesterone pessaries. I was given 2 steroid shots at 31 weeks pregnant which was scary as I was measuring only 7mm. I am now 33 weeks pregnant and so little baby is holding on! Hopefully I will get to 34 weeks, I have another scan in 6 days time, and hopefully it won't be that much shorter.
What happened in the end for you? I'm guessing you've had your baby now because your post was in October! Hope everything went well. Did you manage to find any other support sites for people with cervical problems?


----------



## Dona

Im so glad you started this thread as this is one of my worries. Basically my little Archie was born at 27 weeks due to my cervix opening. They said that it could have been weakened by treatment I had on them 10 years ago. I want another baby in a couple of years time but I worry that I might have to go through having a premmie all over again and it might be earlier than 27 weeks. It really scares me. I have only seen a stitch not working so my trust in them is low.... 

Im gonna look on BLISS and the other website to hear about successful stitched pregnancies. 

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LaserBump

I never had the stitch I think I was diagnosed to late to have it or my hospital don't do them. But I went for the scan today and there is no change in my cervix (about 6-7mm) which is good news. Im 34 weeks in 2 days and have been taken off the progesterone pessaries as I guess I'm in the 'safe' zone now. 
You never know if your 2nd pregnancy will go the same way as your 1st, your cervix might be 'normal' the whole way through. Maybe you could speak to a midwife or doctor to see what the chances are.


----------

